# Raft guides needed for summer 08'



## eddyout (May 22, 2004)

Wanted: Raft guides for the 2008 season on the Upper Colorado. Duties include guiding 1/2 and full day trips, running shuttles, operating our rental center, and various other tasks. Please e-mail a resume' or call 1-970-653-7238 for more details


----------

